# E-Mail Blackliste



## Schumiel (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

meine Server-IP wurde bei MSN hotmail gesperrt. Da ich meinen Server beruflich nutze, ich das eine Katastrophe, da ich mit meinen Kunden, die MSN hotmail nutzen, nicht mehr kommunizieren kann.

Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Fehlermeldung:



> This is the mail system at host ***.de.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
> be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.
> ...


----------



## sheel (14. Oktober 2013)

Steht doch sogar dabei: Mit deinem Hoster und irgendeinem MSN-Mensch Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## Schumiel (14. Oktober 2013)

Das habe ich vergessen, mitzuschicken.



> Sehr geehrte(r) *** ,
> 
> wir haben die Überprüfung der von Ihnen übermittelten IP-Adressen abgeschlossen. Die nachfolgende Tabelle enthält die Ergebnisse unserer Untersuchung.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bratkartoffel (14. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

sieht so aus, als ob mit deinem Mail System was größeres nicht passt. Frag nochmal nach, was genau der Grund für die Sperrung ist, die Fehlersuche an Hand der Policies würde zu lange dauern.

Grüße,
BK

// Edit: Versuch mal hier deine IPs einzutragen, da kannst dann normal nachschauen was der Fehler ist: https://postmaster.live.com/snds/ipStatus.aspx


----------



## Schumiel (14. Oktober 2013)

Dein Edit-Link verweist auf die Login-Seite von hotmail. https://login.live.com/login.srf?wa....live.com/snds/ipStatus.aspx&lc=1033&id=73526 Damit kann ich nichts anfangen!?

Ein weiteres Kontaktieren ist nicht möglich, weil hotmail dafür kein Support hat, sondern nur ein Formular: https://support.msn.com/eform.aspx?productKey=edfsmsbl2&ct=eformts


----------



## Bratkartoffel (14. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

wenn du dich auf der Seite anmeldest, kannst deine IP-Adressen eintragen und deinen Mailserver checken lassen.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Schumiel (14. Oktober 2013)

Soeben getan.
Klicke ich nun deinen IP-Status-Link an, kommt folgende Meldung.



> Fehler: Umleitungsfehler
> 
> Die aufgerufene Website leitet die Anfrage so um, dass sie nie beendet werden kann.
> 
> Dieses Problem kann manchmal auftreten, wenn Cookies deaktiviert oder abgelehnt werden.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (14. Oktober 2013)

Hi Schumiel,

komisch, bei mir gehts. Versuchs mal mit dem Internet Explorer.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Schumiel (14. Oktober 2013)

Mit IE geht's, stimmt.



> View IP Status
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

hätte bei dir eigentlich ein anderes Ergebnis erwartet. Bei mir zeigts zwar auch die "All of the specified IPs have normal status." Meldung an, bei mir geht aber auch alles.

Gut, dann wenden mir uns mal der Konfiguration vom Server zu. Welche Software verwendest du da? Postfix? Dann poste mal bitte deine /etc/postfix/main.cf hier.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Schumiel (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich wurde über Nacht vorübergehend entsperrt. Man überwacht meine Server-IP sehr.

Frage: Wo kann ich sehen, welche Mails als PHP-Skript oder allgemein per SMTP versendet werden? Ich will nun alles durch checken und eine erneute Sperrung entgehen.


----------



## threadi (15. Oktober 2013)

Dafür gibt es Logfiles, meist unter /var/log/, manchmal auch woanders - je nachdem wie Du deinen Server eingerichtet hast.


----------



## Schumiel (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe diesbezüglich nichts konfiguriert, sondern in den Voreinstellungen nach der Installation des Servers belassen. Nutze debian6.0

In /var/log/ kann ich nichts brauchbares finden.


----------

